# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل كتاب قصص القرآن العظيم

## عبدالرحمن

حمل كتاب قصص القرآن العظيم
لبوشنجي، الهيصم بن محمد   (جامعه برنستون) عدد الاوراق - 634

هنا

----------


## القادرى



----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

> 


آمين

----------


## بو خالد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## اكرم العاسمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

بورك فيك

----------


## سمير الملحم

شكر وتقدير للأخ عبدالرحمن  وجزيت الجنة

----------


## بركات رياض

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## دكتور رمضان حبيب

بارك الله فيك

----------

